# 536.918100 engine swap



## EDA (11 mo ago)

First, I think its amazing that there is this committed of a following for these machines.
Will attempt to be concise with this post, as I've read a few similar posts, but nothing mentioned of the issue I'm having.

Have two blowers of the same model. One is still 100% intact.
Last spring had a no spark. Purchased a new coil. While disassembling was easy, reassembly yielded an issue caused by me.
Tightening back on the flywheel the threaded part of the crank broke. I did use an impact to first set the bolt, then used a ratchet to snug.

Thought about attempting to weld, but welding onto cast is very hit and miss (least from my limited experience).
Looking into another engine or just a crank seemed like a fools errand.
Picked up a predator 6.5 hp engine and have it currently mounted to the old frame.

Now the issues I have are this:
Belt sizes needed after getting a dual pulley. (345?)
Do they make a larger idler pulley and are they considered universal?
Not having the gear driven "dummy" gear for the drive function. There is an accessory pulley that is reversed from the engine that the original had and the replacement does not. Meaning that R is now forward and the D-1,2,3 would be different speeds of reverse. Both auger and drive are now powered by one pulley. Would there be a significant speed/tossed difference due to pulley diameter being different?

Have yet to take the bottom off and look, I'm assuming friction disc drive. Possible to flip the control section so it would then spin the opposite direction giving back "normal" forward and reverse functions. Would take a bit of tinkering. So long as I don't eff this up like I did the crank seems completely doable.

If there is a post like this, please let me see the link!
Thank you in advance!

P.S.
Just in time for winter to be over I'll get this done!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Your initial undertaking of swapping out engines was flawed.

It appears you are trying to have a single shaft engine power a machine that came with a dual shaft engine.

This is a major undertaking, especially for a novice such as yourself. Some machines can be done relatively easy, such as a 932 series Ariens, and some machines might even require welding to mirror the drive system.

Each machine has its own modifications, and no one answer will coincide for all conversions. If you have one with a plastic geared transmission, well I think you are going to be up a creek ......


----------



## EDA (11 mo ago)

Random, and can close as well.
Searched on a famous list of Craig and found an exact engine to swap with.
All is well!


----------

